# Who do you fear most?



## ely (Jun 29, 2003)

Me starting a new thread... again Sorry, but I really really want to 

My deepest apologies if some threads of this subject already exist! I did perform a little search but was too eager (what a bad hobbit, I mean habit ) to post this thread to search some more.

Anyway, try to imagine the coming scene:

You are all alone. It's very dark around you and also very quiet. You see nothing and hear nothing. Suddenly you start to feel that you're not alone anymore, someone else is also there with you.
You turn around and in the light of the moon, which just came out from behind the clouds, you see..... 

Pretty scary, heh?

Anyway, you see a character from Tolkien's books. Who comes first to your mind in connection with that scene I described? Is this Melkor, Sauron, Nazgul, Shelob, a balrog or an orc? Or someone good and beautiful like Arwen or Glorfindel?

But the main question is who do you fear most to meet in that scene? Who makes you faint or scream or run away or become a stone statue unable to move a muscle? It doesn't have to be someone bad and horrible, it's your business if you're afraid of Elrond, for example. And to whom (of the bad and the horrible) you would say: "Hey! Nice to meet you! How are you?"

("Hi, Shelob, nice to meet you! How are you doing on this fine day?") 

Oh, don't be afraid to reveal you fears! There might be only a little (black) dog who barks in low voice like big dogs to make *me* scared to death. I admit it, I'm afraid of dogs.  

Anyway (one of my favourite words ), I didn't make a poll but if you want to then you may do it.

Anyway, I would like to hear your thoughts or comments about this subject.  

Oh, and by the way, if anyone cares, I got the idea from a poll on the site theonering.net (I think) that asked which of the following Tolkien's characters do you see most in your nightmares....

So, have fun reading and answering this thread!


----------



## VioletFalcon129 (Jun 29, 2003)

I wouls be scared if it was Shelob. I am a total arachnaphobe. I would probalby screem very loud and then yell " RUN AWAYYYY!!!!" and do just that. Spiders. ewww.


----------



## CelebrianTiwele (Jun 29, 2003)

hmmm... either shelob, because i am irrationally afraid of spiders, or one of the nazgul, they're just too much like ghosts for comfort. and denethor, i would run very far away from denethor


----------



## reem (Jun 30, 2003)

...hmm...tough one...i don't know..shelob comes in close though...gigantic insects aren't exaclty what you'd term as pretty, are they?!!
...i suppose wargs aren't very pleasant either...but i think that orc that was following merry and pippin as they went into fanghorn is pretty scary...yah, he was really nasty. i'd vote for him.
reem


----------



## Boromir (Jun 30, 2003)

I'd have to say...BIG FOOT, just kidding. But really, I would have to say Gollum or a barrow white.


----------



## Galdor (Jun 30, 2003)

Hmm, spiders and I don't get along to well.....so I think I'd have to say Shelob. Though the Nazgul are a close second.


----------



## Eriol (Jun 30, 2003)

Lobelia Sackville-Baggins, or the Nazgûl. Both are very scary.


----------



## Confusticated (Jun 30, 2003)

Actually while reading that scene you described I imaged turing around to find Gildor Inglorion, to my relief of course!

But as for scary people: Sauron! No question about it.

He was cruel, so cunning and would have liked my fear and had much fun torturing me. Whereas Melkor'd probably just stomp on me if I was in his way. I think Sauron was a bigger fan of controlling people but Morgoth just wanted them all dead, and would only keep them alive if they could help him in killing others, or spend time torturing if he was trying to get information out of someone.

There was a similar thread where I also answered Sauron and gave a better explaination for why, though I don't remember the thread title or what exactly I said of Sauron. I think I just quoted his trickery of Gorlim.

Coming face to face with Sauron would probably scare me to death.


----------



## Elendil3119 (Jun 30, 2003)

I am scared to death of evil spirits/wraiths, so I would be most scared to meet a barrow-wight or one of the Nazgul.  The scenes in LotR that scare me most are the first Nazgul encounter and the barrow-wights.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 30, 2003)

Definately one of the Nazgûl! That'd be soo creepy... Imagine some phsyco sorceror dude dressed all in black with deadly red eyes just standing behind you on that scene described...


----------



## annalovesviggo (Jul 1, 2003)

i would definately b most scared of a Nazgul. can u just imagine the silouette of the moon on him. i'd like to c who i was facing- and i woudnt b able to c the face of a nazgul.


----------



## Captain (Jul 1, 2003)

I imagined a Uruk-hai, though I think I would be more scared if Shelob or a Nazgul was there.


----------



## ely (Jul 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ely _
> "Hi, Shelob, nice to meet you! How are you doing on this fine day?"



Well, I wouldn't really say that... I would probably become a stone statue and stare at her until she eats me... I actually like spiders, but only those who don't want to eat me... I have something against creatures who want to eat me  

But most I would fear a balrog. Why? Well, because they look very horrible, very horrible indeed...


----------



## Gandalf_White (Jul 3, 2003)

Well the person I'm most afraid of is Saruman. AHHHH! If I saw him I would probably scream and then faint.   

Secondly, I'd hate to meet a Nazgul. I was afraid of them when I read the book and terrified when I saw them in the movie. 

This may sound dumb but I'd be kinda scared to see Arwen. (Actually Liv Tyler) She freaks me out so much. "Run for cover it's Liv!"   

If I met Shelob I'd be like "Yo! What's up?" But I don't suppose she'd be very happy to see me.


----------



## spirit (Jul 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gandalf_White _
> *If I met Shelob I'd be like "Yo! What's up?" But I don't suppose she'd be very happy to see me. *


 you would be dead even before you got to say that! 
snakes are reallly creepy....  euuuu


----------



## klugiglugus (Jul 13, 2003)

Otho and Lobelia.


----------



## omnipotent_elf (Jul 15, 2003)

Id be scared of hobbits. Hairy feet really annoy me......


----------



## spirit (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Omnipotent_elf _
> *Id be scared of hobbits. Hairy feet really annoy me...... *


 feet in general creep me out. specially yuckky ones like frodo ... *goes and pukes*


----------



## Veramir (Jul 23, 2003)

Well i have to say a Nazgul... simply because everytime i leave my room at night and it's all dark i always think that there's gonna be one stood outside my door so i run to put the light on! I suppose that means that's who i'm most scared of seeing! How sad am i!
~V~


----------



## Eledhwen (Jul 23, 2003)

Spookily, I thought of Frodo until I realised it had to be a baddie!  

It's difficult to choose which would be worst - any of the ones that would kill you as soon as look at you (that includes even the wimpiest Orc). I suppose Morgoth or Sauron would be the ultimate scare, because of their love of slowly rendering an enemy witless with fear before doing them in.


----------



## Wolfshead (Jul 24, 2003)

Pink elephants... Or a Nazgul


----------



## Feanorian (Jul 24, 2003)

I'd have to say...........................Manwe of course.


----------



## Eledhwen (Jul 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Feanorian _
> *I'd have to say...........................Manwe of course. *


Is that him on your avatar? I always wondered what he looked like.


----------



## ely (Jul 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Eledhwen _
> Is that him on your avatar? I always wondered what he looked like.



Nope, that's Mandos... If Feanorian didn't change it just after you asked, which he probably didn't...


----------



## Arebeth (Aug 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VioletFalcon129 _
> *I wouls be scared if it was Shelob. I am a total arachnaphobe.
> Spiders. ewww. *



So am I.


----------



## In Flames (Aug 23, 2003)

For me, definately Shelob, i have a manic fear for spiders, no matter how small.

I truly, really hate spiders in every form. =/


----------



## mirkwoodwarrior (Aug 23, 2003)

Mine would probably be a barrow-wight. That thing just seems really creepy to me. Just the way they described it. Chills


----------



## Estella Bolger (Sep 19, 2003)

Wormtongue, there is just something about him that....yuck, scary.


----------



## Telëlambe (Sep 19, 2003)

I will tell you what creeps me out, the pictures of melkor in his fair form, after you read the sill or the histories, you see him lookin as one of the valar with all his power and you shudder. 
go to www.elfwood.com and do a google search on melkor

as for the dark alley, i would have to say tom Bambadill-camp maias give me the willies


----------



## Kahmûl (Oct 15, 2003)

I would have to say Shelob.


----------



## Kelonus (Oct 15, 2003)

Shelob is scary. I don't like spiders. Especially if they are as big as her.


----------



## spirit (Oct 16, 2003)

spiders are great...but not if they are as big as shelob...


----------



## kohaku (Nov 14, 2003)

Hmm, in the books the nazgul scared me the most... in fact, they are the only characters/creatures that scared me. In reality, though, Shelob might be scarier to meet.


----------



## Paul (Dec 5, 2003)

id be scared of treebeard


----------



## FIRELILY (Dec 5, 2003)

Didn't think about it until you mentioned it, Paul, but a huge, wild Huoron would send me running though I probably wouldn't get very far. AND, of course, the Nazgul- dark, ghoulish, shadowy figures, piercing shrieks in the night etc. etc. 
And, if a Balrog were to get lost and wind up on a road, I'd be petrified of his fiery self too.


----------

